# We Will See



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

So some how my and H ended up talking lastnight, not a good conversation and I told him I am tired of the ways things are between us. I asked if he wanted a divorce and he said no I said are you going to try and work on this with me (we will see) really it is as simple as a yes or no... Should it really be that hard...Missing my girls they should be home in and hour and half and I cant wait we are making santa some cookies... Maybe we can go look at some Christmas lights.... I am so tired of my head and heart saying two different things...
Sorry this is all over the place...
I miss my husband


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

enjoy the time with your girls. I hope for you the best but there are clearly some tough times ahead. Though it doesn't help you at this moment, many of us have been there and there is light at the end of the tunnel and life again.
The cookies sound delicious!


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am ready to see the light. Sometimes I wonder when it is coming.


----------



## parker (Dec 2, 2012)

What does he mean by saying we will see?


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> So some how my and H ended up talking lastnight, not a good conversation and I told him I am tired of the ways things are between us. I asked if he wanted a divorce and he said no I said are you going to try and work on this with me (we will see) really it is as simple as a yes or no... Should it really be that hard...Missing my girls they should be home in and hour and half and I cant wait we are making santa some cookies... Maybe we can go look at some Christmas lights.... I am so tired of my head and heart saying two different things...
> Sorry this is all over the place...
> I miss my husband


Lee, do u have a thread that has your story in it? I know I've posted in your threads before but I don't recall whether I've read ur full story or not. Enjoy your girls and have a merry Christmas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

